# Trapping???



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

So I have always wanted to get into trapping and now that I want to start my taxidermy business back up I am going to start trapping this year. 
Because of the cost of traps I am going to start out with snares.
I am thinking just a couple dozen will be enough for me.

Are snare pretty effective out here? I'm just looking to get some Raccoons, Skunks, Foxes, Coyotes. Anything I can mount will do just fine. 

Any of you guy use snares to trap? What animals should I target to get started. I'll be starting out close to the house on the wasatch front.

Thanks!!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I ran a 100 snare trap line at one point. I found them to be effective. There are definitely tricks to be more successful. For sure make scent a top priority.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks Tree! on a average day how many animals would 100 snares get you? 
Just trying to get an idea how many I need


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Hog, two dozen snares will get you going just fine. I do think that you might have your work really cut out for you on the taxidermy end however because the animals sometimes will rub pretty hard and the hair comes off the hide at the snare catch point. Make sure you have a "killing post" within reach of the snare cable, that will dispatch the animal much quicker and not cause so much damage to the hide.
While you are at it you might as well learn to snare trap water ways as well. Muskrat, Mink and Beaver.
By the way, make sure you have a trapping license if you are after anything other than muskrat, raccoon, fox, skunk and coyote. All other fur bearers require the license. And, you might have to take the trapping ethics course if you are young enough...check the regulations.
Good luck! Snaring is a very demanding learning experience, but it pays well.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Good call BB. I'd get a fur bearers license for incidentals, like pit bulls etc...


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks!! 
Yeah I might have to try something else if the snare messes the fur up to bad. 
I am going to double check the regs. and if I can go after the animals you listed without a license and can trap the year round I'm setting some out this afternoon!!
I will get the license though so if I catch other animals I can keep them.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

It's not necessarily the snare that rubs the fur off. Sometimes those things go ape-****! Finding a snared animal is usually easy. Just look for the hurricane aftermath.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Sweet!! Going to sportsman and pick up a doz. snares and then going to the hills!!! Any advice on the 300lb. break away? How do you guys set that up, do they sell those at sportsmans?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

If you want, I'll give you a dozen. Just come get them.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks tree I'll buy them from you, where are you located? I went out to montgomery fur in ogden and got a dozen snares. I'm going to just get my feet wet with these dozen but now I'm thinking of really trapping a lot more serious now and I'm really starting to get the fever. This could be more fun than hunting!! I am going to go out in the moring and set these and try for some *****. I think this is going to end up being another business!!! I may have to stop remodeling houses and just do carpentry, trap and do taxidermy!!! Living the dream baby!!!!


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Did Montgomery set you up with the breakaways? They are basically just "S" hooks made out of weak wire like #14 or so.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Yep, he has the breakaways on them. I like that place it seemed like a nice place. 
So, now I am thinking of doing this for some extra cash, what are some average rates on pelts? 
I have never trapped before so this is all a new field for me and I'm pumped, I have almost forgot that Grouse season is open!!!
If I get 100 snares how long would it take to run them. I know it all depends on the area but just a general time frame. 
I'm going out tomorrow and going to try to set some for ***** and see if I can find some areas for when the season opens!!! 
I'm pumped!!


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Ok guys, sorry for all the questions but I just have one more.
I started to head up this morning and put my snares out on the front for some *****. When I was thinking about the areas I want to put them I started thinking about the fact that the front has a lot of hikers with dogs off leash. I'm now really worried about catching and killing someones pet.
Have you guys ever had that problem. I'd be about a half a mile from the trails but you never know!!


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

There are probably a few things you might not know before you start setting your lines. Each snare has to have a metal tag on it with your name and address. You should also boil your snares to get the manufacturing oils off the metal. Use enough water to cover the snares and dump in a box of baking soda. Boil for about 30 minutes and then rinse them in cold water.
Any fur you catch right now will not be worth selling, they still have their summer coats and won't start to prime up until around the first of October, Later is always better, right on into the spring (March usually ends the prime time).
***** are expected to bring around $12 average this year, if you put them up properly. Coyotes maybe around $15 for good heavy primed furs. Red Fox could get up to $20. Montgomery is a fair fur dealer, but just like most anything else, the trapper catches the fur, the buyer catches the trapper. 
I always stay away from the trails and anywhere people tend to run, bike, hike. A dog caught in a snare is a tough one to deal with. If you are lucky and it has not expired by the time you find it in your snare, they are usually marked up pretty bad from fighting the cable and the owner will not be too happy to hear his dog has been in a trap. Sometimes the dog will just lie down because it is used to being on a tether or leash at home.
I really think it would be in your best interest to 1) Keep your spirit high. It is certainly showing in your posts. 2) Read up on the DWR website the trapping rules for the state. 3) Wait another month before placing any snares out.

But do as you wish. Good Luck!


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks Bear!! 
I did read all the rules about 5 times now lol!!
I'm not looking for quality fur right now, just taxidermy stuff and practice setting the snares. 
I'll make sure to stay away from any trails for sure!
I have the snares in the boiling pot right now!!
I am really just trying to get a few ***** so we will see how it goes.

Thanks again!!


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

The information about putting a tag on the snare with name and address is not correct. Look at the furbearer guide. You are required to pay a one time fee to obtain a trapping number. That number must be attached to all your traps and snares. Also be aware that there are other species you may catch in your snares that are not legal to take, like Bobcat and Mountain Lion. You cannot release them alive like you can with a foot trap. Using a snare this time of year in the hills is not a smart option.

With all the bird hunters out also you are taking the risk of catching someones dog. Snares are unforgiving. A dog will be dead before someone can get them out. By the time a dog realizes what is going on it is to late. He will not just lay down as though he is tethered.


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

Well said Reb!!!


----------



## Pops2 (Jul 28, 2010)

people are touchy about there dogs and bad things happen. so be careful.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Reb8600 thanks! I stand corrected and I knew it was a trapping number and not the name/address as I said.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks Reb, 
So, are you saying not to use snares? Leg hold traps are out for me because of the cost. I think you are right about waiting, I am going to wait until Oct 1st because I don't want to catch things that have a season even though I'm after *****. I'm going to get Bobcat permits and as far as a Mountain Lion, I would think the breakaway would give way on a cougar?
So how do you deal with the threat of catching dogs Reb? I am concerned about this and really want to minimize the chances. I'm going to be setting them in the thick oak brush, I can't see anyone hunting birds in there. I'm not going to set them near stream beds or any other area where guys would hunt.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

ok so after thinking it over I have decided to wait till the snow hits and less people are in the hills to start putting out snares. I am going to build some live cage traps and use those till the winter. I think that will work better because I can put them really close to the benches where I can check them faster and I won't have to worry about dogs being killed. If I catch someone's pet either the owner or I can release it. I think it will work out better for the fur anyway and my taxidermy stuff will look a lot better!!
Anyway, thanks for the reality check Reb, it made me think of a better option and I think it is better all the way around!!


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

hoghunter011583 said:


> Thanks Reb,
> So, are you saying not to use snares?So how do you deal with the threat of catching dogs Reb? I am concerned about this and really want to minimize the chances. I'm going to be setting them in the thick oak brush, I can't see anyone hunting birds in there. I'm not going to set them near stream beds or any other area where guys would hunt.


If there is a chance of catching dogs, I will not set any snares. I generally wont set foot traps if I know there are people and dogs using the area. Come December and January you dont have the bird hunters out like you do now. I do not want to catch someones dog. I actully will not make a set if I know there is a high chance of it happening. If you must make the set, use a let hold trap. At least it will not kill or mame the dog. In all my years of trapping I have caught no dogs and only one house cat. I generally catch what I am targeting. I will have mink or raccoon get in traps set for other things.

I do a lot of ADC work, mainly for beaver. I just did one and the owner had dogs that would get in the stream. I use 330 connibears for beaver. They are unforgiving. I warned the landowner about it and told him to keep the dogs out of the water. In cases like that I will still make my set because I can control the surroundings. On public land you cannot do that. I have turned down setting traps in some locations just for that reason. I turned down some ADC work for Ogden city for beaver because there were dogs on the trails and the owners did not have them on a leash. I would have liked to do it, there were a lot of beaver but, it is not worth the chance of killing someones pet. A lot of bird hunters hate trappers, it is important to take all the precautions you can, even if it means not setting the traps.


----------

